# Up a creek low tide



## rickc

-.3 low tide. 15 mph north wind.. Caught them till we just got tired of it. Have no idea how many fish we caught. Reds to 26" trout to 22" sheephead to 24" and one 14" flounder.


----------



## flynut

Nice job. Gotta love days like that! Congrats.


----------



## DBStoots

Where is this (in general)?


----------



## jmrodandgun

In the water


----------



## goose_

jmrodandgun said:


> In the water


Up a creek.


----------



## rickc

Just a creek off the St. Marks river. Most anywhere in the big bend on a winter negative low tide is the same. Just find a stretch of deeper water somewhere up that creek. Trick is getting up in the creek at low tide. Or go in before it gets low and stay till the tide comes back and you can get out.


----------



## Loogie

That’s a beautiful area, good site casting in the grass there, used to hit those creeks when I was stationed in Elgin afb in the panhandle.


----------



## DBStoots

rickc said:


> Just a creek off the St. Marks river. Most anywhere in the big bend on a winter negative low tide is the same. Just find a stretch of deeper water somewhere up that creek. Trick is getting up in the creek at low tide. Or go in before it gets low and stay till the tide comes back and you can get out.


Thank you. I was just wondering what area of the state. Great day!


----------



## Buffalo Bob

rickc said:


> View attachment 189061
> 
> View attachment 189062
> 
> View attachment 189059
> 
> View attachment 189060
> 
> -.3 low tide. 15 mph north wind.. Caught them till we just got tired of it. Have no idea how many fish we caught. Reds to 26" trout to 22" sheephead to 24" and one 14" flounder.


Great day on the water! Love the Big Bend area of FL ... just don't like the cold weather in winter months! Only reason we did not locate in that area of FL instead of SW FL.


----------



## rickc

Southwest Florida has some awesome fishing. I really miss the Snook. Wish we had them.

But just about all of florida except the big bend has just too many people. I love salt marshes instead of beaches and sand knats and yellow flies instead of snook if it keeps the people away. Our coastal area is well protected from development by all of the public land. St Marks national wildlife refuge, Apalachicola National Forest and lots of state wildlife management areas.


----------



## Buffalo Bob

rickc said:


> Southwest Florida has some awesome fishing. I really miss the Snook. Wish we had them.
> 
> But just about all of florida except the big bend has just too many people. I love salt marshes instead of beaches and sand knats and yellow flies instead of snook if it keeps the people away. Our coastal area is well protected from development by all of the public land. St Marks national wildlife refuge, Apalachicola National Forest and lots of state wildlife management areas.


Absolutely agree!


----------



## creekrunner

Great catch. Headed to the big bend area this spring for the old man`s annual fishing trip. We usually go to Steinhatchee, but I want to go a little north of there. Maybe Keaton Beach or around alligator point.
I live in Freeport and fish the Choctawhatchee river basin area. Can you recommend a fishing area around your neck of the woods?


----------



## rickc

Steinhatchee is very popular. Good facilities there. Lodging and restaurants. Keaton Beach closest Lodging and restaurants Perry florida.

You will find none of that until you get all the way around to the St Marks/Panacea area. 

All is great fishing . Econfina river, Aucilla river( full of rocks), St Marks national refuge light house ramp (don't go on low tide) give access with no facilities.

Alligator point is not an area I fish but I am sure you will find quality fishing. No restaurants and you might be able to rent a house.


----------



## creekrunner

rickc said:


> Steinhatchee is very popular. Good facilities there. Lodging and restaurants. Keaton Beach closest Lodging and restaurants Perry florida.
> 
> You will find none of that until you get all the way around to the St Marks/Panacea area.
> 
> All is great fishing . Econfina river, Aucilla river( full of rocks), St Marks national refuge light house ramp (don't go on low tide) give access with no facilities.
> 
> Alligator point is not an area I fish but I am sure you will find quality fishing. No restaurants and you might be able to rent a house.


Thank you for the info. I found a house rental on a canal on Alligator Point. It`s a 5 minute run to the open bayou. Looks like the bayou, sandbars and slews off the main bayou will hopefully be holding fish. It looks fishy anyways. Either way, fish or no fish, it will definitely be a good time.


----------



## rickc

Great time. Beautiful area.


----------



## FishWithChris

rickc said:


> Just a creek off the St. Marks river. Most anywhere in the big bend on a winter negative low tide is the same. Just find a stretch of deeper water somewhere up that creek. Trick is getting up in the creek at low tide. Or go in before it gets low and stay till the tide comes back and you can get out.


(or not hitting rocks/oysters on the way in/out) 

also - shhhh, there's no fish up here!


----------



## rickc

Yes

Rocks and oyster bars. See my prop! Don't bring a boat you don't want to skin up. And that is a new prop. You should see the old one. Don't use stainless because aluminum gives. Stainless breaks lower units.


----------



## efi2712micro

Thank you for sharing your knowledge and experience. Love to always learn new things, be it a new area or way of fishing. Never really thought about Al vs. SS props but it makes allot of sense


----------



## rickc

Yes and a new one is only $75.


----------



## Mark H

Haven't fished that area of FL but I was intrigued when I flew over it in a small Cessna. Like nothing I have any experience with. Bucket list.


----------



## eightwt

FishWithChris said:


> (or not hitting rocks/oysters on the way in/out)
> 
> also - shhhh, there's no fish up here!












Be afraid, very afraid


----------



## m32825

Everybody gangsta until the tide comes in and the rocks disappear... 😲


----------



## Clwise12

What a day!


----------



## rickc

If you watch the attached FMT video at about 50 minutes you will get an idea of this area.


----------



## rickc

rickc said:


> View attachment 189061
> 
> View attachment 189062
> 
> View attachment 189059
> 
> View attachment 189060
> 
> -.3 low tide. 15 mph north wind.. Caught them till we just got tired of it. Have no idea how many fish we caught. Reds to 26" trout to 22" sheephead to 24" and one 14" flounder.


Just one thing to add. All fish were released to fight another day except 2 sheephead which we had for dinner that night.


----------



## jchin7

Nice Fish


----------



## gestes11

Great sheepshead


----------



## The Fin

jmrodandgun said:


> In the water


Come on, DB would never share a GPS coordinate or two with anyone!😎


----------



## StPeteFlyGuy

This is why you don’t launch out of the the St. Marks lighthouse on a winter low tide


----------



## rickc

Oh but two creeks past sand cove to the east will have the reds stacked up in it on those winter low tides. Might have to drag your kayak across the sand bar at the mouth but plenty of water once you get in that creek.


----------



## StPeteFlyGuy

rickc said:


> Oh but two creeks past sand cove to the east will have the reds stacked up in it on those winter low tides. Might have to drag your kayak across the sand bar at the mouth but plenty of water once you get in that creek.


Yup, lots of good fishing around there. I know exactly which creek you’re talking about. I spent a lot of time anchored around that mouth during tide changes. I’m in Tampa now but really need to plan a trip back up there.


----------



## Cody Taylor

Nice sheep


----------

